

Ten Steps To Ten Thousand Sign Ups Before We Even Launch Our Startup - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/ten-steps-ten-thousand-sign-ups-we-even-launch-our-startup

======
jim_h
Same as from a couple of days ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1571228>

